# how do i use Pay pal for my store???



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

I had a really bad experience using a credit-debit machine for my tiny general store on the farm (they tried to just take money out of my checking account any time they wanted too! but I stopped that and made them let me out of my contract!).....anyway.....I know there is a way I could let people use Pay Pal to pay for stuff while they are in the store but I'm not sure how. so many want to use their debit cards. is there a way to do that???? I don't have a cell phone with the capability of using one of those little "swipe" things but there is the possibility I could get a lap top computer for use in the store....IF I can figure out how to use Pay pal or something similar that doesn't have huge fees and doesn't require a big contract (since my business is so small)....any suggestions? help! thank you!


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm actually having kind of a hard time finding out specific information on how to add that as a payment option in a brick and mortar store to give to you.

https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/use-paypal-in-stores

I think this is the most specific link, but the redirect wasn't working for me:
https://www.paypal-promo.com/anywhere/desktop/


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

They have a gizmo just like Square, that plugs in to your smart phone and then becomes a terminal processor.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

ErinP said:


> They have a gizmo just like Square, that plugs in to your smart phone and then becomes a terminal processor.


The OP states she doesn't have a smart phone and is looking for other options.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Doh! I missed that part. 

In which case, if you go with the laptop, you can just sign up for a Virtual Terminal. Basically, the customer gives you their info (or you write it down) and then you enter it in a screen. 
Go to your main PP page and there should be a link for Virtual Terminal in the area of Bulk Shipping and such, kind of in the middle...


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I have an Upholstery Shop and I had one customer that asked me if I had a paypal account and if I would accept payment that way. I said sure, and he promptly took out "his" smart phone and paid that way. It came thru just perfect. It was nice because I didn't have to be set up or anything with a credit card machine and I already had a Paypal account.


----------

